# nom



## Luctisonus

Hello everybody, Could you tell me the meaning of the Polish word "nom" in English? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seana

Hello,

Don't you really make any mistake? 
As far as I know Polish language there is not that word.
Greetings


----------



## Jana337

I googled it and it could be an abbreviation, something with cell phones. 

Some context could help. 

Jana


----------



## Brian P

Seana said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Don't you really make any mistake?
> As far as I know Polish language there is not that word.
> Greetings


 
A polite correction, Seana.  You should have said, "Aren't you making a mistake" or "Aren't you mistaken?"  Then "As far as I know there is no such word in the Polish language".


----------



## Luctisonus

Ok. Here are some examples:  "a raczej nie jesteś Polakiem, nom bez obrazy, masz za ciemna karnacje" "mogłeś poczekać nom chwilke az pierwsza wyśle" "nom nie w takim stopniu jak Ty umiesz Polski" "nom ze juz nie jesteście razem" "nom tyle ze nie zawsze da sie do niej kogos dopasowac" "a Ti to mi dalej nie odpisałes a ja zaraz uciekam i sie nie dowiem nom" "a jak miała na imie nom ma?"


----------



## Seana

Brian P said:
			
		

> A polite correction, Seana. You should have said, "Aren't you making a mistake" or "Aren't you mistaken?" .


Thank you Brian.  Yes you are right. English is a fully foreign (=strange) language for me . 
But in the second sentence





			
				Brian P said:
			
		

> Then "As far as I know there is no such word in the Polish language"


Wouldn't really I say that "as far as I know (just) Polish language there is not (such) a word in it?

Back to the Luctisonus post number 5.

I have never seen this word. Where did you find this text?


----------



## Luctisonus

I was talking to that person on gadu-gadu.  So, i think, it must be something used on online chatting.


----------



## Seana

Yes you are right.

 "Yo, spox, nom, oki, lol, hardkor, kmin, kolo, pozdro, nara....tesh the  family of funny words used by teenagers just during online chatting  

I have learnt that nom is close to _no_ in Polish, it means yeah.


----------



## Luctisonus

Well, i guessed so. Thank you for your responses.


----------



## Brian P

Seana said:
			
		

> Thank you Brian.  Yes you are right. English is a fully foreign (=strange) language for me .
> But in the second sentence
> Wouldn't really I say that "as far as I know (just) Polish language there is not (such) a word in it?
> 
> Back to the Luctisonus post number 5.
> 
> I have never seen this word. Where did you find this text?


 
Przepraszam najdrosza, ale nie wiem co chcesz mówic (Excuse my terrible Polish - many years ago when I lived in London I had a Polish girl friend!) 

"as far as I know (just) Polish language there is not (such) a word in it?"  has incorrect word order.  It should be "as far as I know, in the Polish language there is no such word"  but this means the same as the original phrase that it gave you.


----------



## cajzl

Seana wanted to say:
As far as I know the Polish language, there is no such word in it.


----------



## Thomas1

Luctisonus said:
			
		

> Ok. Here are some examples: "a raczej nie jesteś Polakiem, nom bez obrazy, masz za ciemna karnacje" "mogłeś poczekać nom chwilke az pierwsza wyśle" "nom nie w takim stopniu jak Ty umiesz Polski" "nom ze juz nie jesteście razem" "nom tyle ze nie zawsze da sie do niej kogos dopasowac" "a Ti to mi dalej nie odpisałes a ja zaraz uciekam i sie nie dowiem nom" "a jak miała na imie nom ma?"


I guess this is a word that doesn't have any meaning or it can take on some depending on the context. When it does not have any it's just a kind of a word you use when want to say something but don't really know what. It can be close to _no_ as Seana suggested as well as to _to, ten_(and its all derivates) or even substitute of other words as I'd tend to think reading your 4th, 6th and perhaps 3rd examples (szkoda--too bad). I have some problems with grasping the gist of it in the last scrap you provided, it sounds gibberish-like  (the last two words).

Tom


----------

